# average industrial wage



## smarty121 (2 Mar 2008)

anybody know what is the average industrial wage in ireland as we speak, cant seem to find this anywhere?


----------



## eileen alana (2 Mar 2008)

Try this thread: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=75430&highlight=average+industrial+wage


----------



## ClubMan (2 Mar 2008)

Average Industrial Wage?

Please don't open new threads on a topic already under active discussion.


----------

